# Toter Schweinswal



## Hansen fight (11. November 2008)

Habe gestern in Eitz hinter dem 2. Riff einen Toten Schweinswal gefunden. ca 130 cm lang. Von den Möwen schon arg ramponiert, sah aber sonst noch recht frisch aus.
Ob er in den Maschen der Fischer lag kann man nur vermuten.
Netze in der Nähe konnte Ich nicht ausmachen.
Aber das Tier könnte ja auch sonst wo her kommen.
Habe die Polizei informiert wollten sich kümmern,bis zur Dunkelheit hat sich dort keiner von den grünen Menschen blicken lassen. Fotos habe Ich gemacht liessen sich aber nicht hochladen. #c
Einen Grönländer konnte Ich wieder reliesen.


----------



## donlotis (11. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

Was soll denn da die Polizei auch groß machen? SoKo 'Marsvin'? |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

schade drum .... :c
finde es sind faszinierende Tiere !


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

naja wer weiß woran er gestorben ist#c#c#c

aber mal ne farge die fressen doch auch hering und sowas kann es eigentlich passieren das die mal auf ein angelköder gehen??


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> aber mal ne farge die fressen doch auch hering und sowas kann es eigentlich passieren das die mal auf ein angelköder gehen??



Nein eigentlich nicht. Dafür sind die nicht blöd genug.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

Moin!

Ich bin da nicht so sicher, dass die nicht auch mal auf den Blinker oder Wobbler gehen. Die Schweinswale jagen ja tatsächlich Heringe und auch Tobis. Und es gibt immer wieder mal Berichte von Spinnfischern, denen nach einem Biß die gesamte Spule leergezogen wurde, ohne dass sie einen Gegner zu Gesicht bekommen hätten. Meist heißt es dann, es sei vermutlich ein großer Lachs gewesen. Kann sein, aber warum nicht auch ein Schweinswal??

Gruß und (nicht allzu) stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Tyron (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

In der Nordsee habe ich schon quasi "zwischen" Seehunden geblinkert...in Norwegen "zwischen" Schweinswalen geschleppt...aber nen Biss hatte ich noch nie... falsche Ködermuster denk ich mal...
ne, mal im Ernst...diese Tiere sind absolut zu gewieft für unsere Kunstköder denke ich.
Und die Berichte von den Spinnfischern sind meistens wohl doch groooße Mefos oder auch Lachse...beweisen kann ichs nicht, aber das ein Schweinswal nen Kunstköder nimmt, bzw. wirklich zuschnappt, glaube ich erst, wenn ich da mal nen realen Bericht von lese...


----------



## Zanderlui (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

najabeißen viell. aber denn vielleicht gehakt von den spinnanglern denn!!!!


----------



## FischFan (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

@ Hallo HANSEN FIGHT

Wenn Du (oder wer sonst) mal wieder einen Schweinswal findest, dann freut sich das FTZ Büsum über eine Meldung ! *http://www.uni-kiel.de/ftzwest/ag7/index.shtml*Hier findest Du einen Button mit einem *Meldebogen *zum Download.
Dort werden Forschungsprojekte über das Vorkommen und Lebensweise der Schweinswale geführt.

Gruß FishFan


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht so sicher, dass die nicht auch mal auf den Blinker oder Wobbler gehen.




Ich schon, wie gesagt. Ich habe schon auf Fünen und Samsö hinter Walen hergefischt. Die interessieren sich nicht die Bohne für einen Spinnköder.



Zanderlui schrieb:


> najabeißen viell. aber denn vielleicht gehakt von den spinnanglern denn!!!!



Vermutlich gibt es sogar Leute, die dämlich genug sind einem Schweinswal den Blinker vor die Omme zu knallen. Einfach so hakt man die nicht, die sind ziemlich gut zu sehen.


----------



## Plitenfischer (12. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Reisebericht in einem Fisch&Fang-Video gesehen, da sind die Schweinswale immer so um das kleine Boot geschwommen und haben die kleinen gehakten Dorsche beobachtet, draufgegangen sind sie aber nie.
Sobald die Angler den Kleinen dann aber released hatten, haben sich die Wale den schön sachte schmecken lassen!!
Also blöd sind die Gesellen sicher nicht--waren schöne Aufnahmen !!!#6(Ich glaube das war im kleinen Belt)

Gruß Plitenfischer!!!


----------



## osteangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

moin,

weissenhaus 7.11




schweinswalsichtungen oder totfunde melden unter

www.gsm-ev.de

mfg oa.


----------



## Der Pilot (13. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

Und, worauf hat er gebissen?|supergri


----------



## osteangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

spöket rot/schwarz, musste auch wieder feststellen, das der watkescher niemals gross genug sein kann |supergri


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

Spöket Rot-Schwarz...so ein Lötzinn ! |supergri

Aber leid tut mir der Wal schon... Ich habe dafür in Australien mal Tailor inmitten eines Delfinschwarms auf Blinker gefangen. Die Fische waren so blöd, obwohl sie gejagt wurden, trotzdem zu beissen, und die Fine so schlau, weder den Köder noch den gehakten Fisch zu nehmen...Ich denke mal, die Swiensjacks aus dem Ostsee sind da nich anners...


----------



## Hansen fight (14. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*



osteangler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> weissenhaus 7.11
> 
> ...


 Da ist er ja
Danke für die Info werde gleich ne Mail an die Forscher schreiben.Hatte die Polizei informiert da ich dachte die geben den Fund weiter. Aber so ist noch besser werde den Link speichern#6


----------



## osteangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

moin moin,

schon am sonntag geschehen, der seehundsjäger wird sich  drum kümmern...


----------



## Malte (20. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür in Australien mal Tailor inmitten eines Delfinschwarms auf Blinker gefangen. Die Fische waren so blöd, obwohl sie gejagt wurden, trotzdem zu beissen, und die Fine so schlau, weder den Köder noch den gehakten Fisch zu nehmen...Ich denke mal, die Swiensjacks aus dem Ostsee sind da nich anners...


Die Burschen in Kanada schon |supergri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDQ1GAZZk6E


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. November 2008)

*AW: Toter Schweinswal*

...gibts doch gar nicht...die schönen Lachse...


----------

